# Clown Loach



## SC6988 (Apr 17, 2011)

For those of you that keep clown loaches with your cichlids, what do you think is the best way and type of food to feed them without being harmful to the cichlids?

Thanks


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

veggies and algae flakes i would presume.


----------



## Cichlids101 (Jun 17, 2011)

Algae Wafers, Shrimp Pellets & Catfish Tablets should all be fine. Feeding a high quality cichlid pellet like New Life Spectrum should keep both the cichlids & the loaches happy & healthy.


----------

